# PSE carbon force x-weave radial pro 300 arrows



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

I have heard nothing but good things about them. I am switching to them for next season.


----------



## c5ken (Jul 15, 2004)

Rod,
So what is your take on the out-of-round situation I found on my two doz of PSE PRO's?


----------

